# Just Starting Iron On T Shirts - do I *need* a heat press? What else?



## imdarius (Apr 21, 2011)

I want to get into designing my own labels for shirts. I want to buy just blank t shirts and sweatshirts and print my labels or photographs on them. I just need to know the steps in doing this and what supplies I need. I could buy a heating press but I would rather not. Thanks.


----------



## newtb (Jul 24, 2010)

*Re: Just Starting Iron On T Shirts*

If you are looking to go the "Iron On" route, I would definatly suggest a heatpress, because you may end up with some pretty lackluster results using a traditional home iron. 

Basically once you get a heatpress, you can look into having your labels/photos printed up professionally - if you do not want to invest in the equipment yourself. In the past I have used customtransfers123.com and I was happy with the product. Depending on the number of colors and order size for your labels it may be a more affordable option at this time.

You can also look into transfer papers for images on light color shirts. IMO for best results go with a laser color printer and the CL-Trim Free line of paper. This eliminates the hassle of cutting around the image/wording and only the ink will transfer to the shirt. Biggest draw back from this brand that I have come to notice is the breaking of print when the shirt is streched out.

Hope that helps.


----------



## jayman2143 (Nov 22, 2008)

*Re: Just Starting Iron On T Shirts*

First, welcome to the forums! If you search around the fourm you will probably find a lot of helpful information on iron on transfers. 

Probably not one of the best sources but this can get you started in the right direction: How to Make and Use Iron on Transfers: 9 steps (with video) - wikiHow

I would recommend getting a heat press. Using a iron will get the job done but, in my opinion, it lacks quality.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

*Re: Just Starting Iron On T Shirts*

Iron On's also peel faster. So if you give your t-shirts to customers they all might come back looking for their money. 

I wouldn't take the chance. Invest in a heat press, and save yourself lots of money from unhappy customers.


----------



## dcook7 (Feb 2, 2011)

*Re: Just Starting Iron On T Shirts*

I agree with Paul, there are some commercial grade iron on transfers out there but it's better to bite the bullet and invest in a press. You'll get a equally even heated area that will bond the transfer to the fabric alot more accurately than an iron would. Plus the transfer paper manufactured only for heat presses has much better quality and wash-ability!


----------



## imdarius (Apr 21, 2011)

*Re: Just Starting Iron On T Shirts*

Yeah I think I'm going to invest in a heat press. Now once I get one do I really need anything else to design and make my own shirts? Like can I use a printer to print out my logos and stuff?


----------



## dcook7 (Feb 2, 2011)

*Re: Just Starting Iron On T Shirts*

All you would need is a normal inkjet printer to print your designs, unless you wanted to get into heat transfer vinyl you would need a cutter!


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> Now once I get one do I really need anything else to design and make my own shirts? Like can I use a printer to print out my logos and stuff?


This post has a good list of supplies you might need to get started with heat transfers: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/heat-press-heat-transfers/t10860.html


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

We use JPSS transfers for Light Garments, and 3g Opaque for dark garments. 

Paul


----------



## scuba_steve2699 (Nov 15, 2006)

You could start out with a good heat press and inkjet transfers. A great way to test the market and see the process.


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

You could probably be successful with a good budget priced heat press and professional grade transfer.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

You could outsource to someone who has a quality heat press or two, and quality transfers.


----------

